# Skies Of War - The battle in the sky (new game on GooglePlay)



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

After version King of Racing 3D, Today Studio Splay Game has launched version game this name Skies Of War - This Shooting plant game.








This is a blend of style Arcade and genre RPG.
The game uses operation control optimized for 2D flight, which makes it easy for anyone to get absorbed in the game.
Skies Of War 2D has more 90 levels of the most intense gameplay. 
In this game a fast fighter game,we have 10 different scenes, charming sound, and special game play.Press screen to move, destroy enemies in your adventure!








The game have 3 Modeplay:
+ Protec Mode
+ Dead Mode
+ Target Mode

I think Skies Of War is a flight you'll remember forever!

Link download game: *Skies Of War*


----------

